# white/tan poop...is she ok?



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

My 13 week old girl is having some strange poop. She usually pooped a healthy regular poop in her litter pan and of course her wheel. The past 2 nights her wheel is covered in white/tan poop. Her litter pan seems empty except for the new one under her new carolina storm wheel. We kept both litter pans in her cage in case she didn't like the new one. Her diet is 50/50 spikes ultra and Wellness indoor cat. She started with the spikes from her breeder and we have slowly incorporated the wellness and I was planning on adding another food but then her stools have changed. I was giving her freeze dried meal worms and crickets but have stopped as of a week and a half ago or so and given fresh. I have not given her any crickets or mealies in a few days because of her poop. She seems fine other than that. Eating pretty normally and drinking and wheeling. Is this something normal or is she sick?

She may be quilling still because she is still losing quills but not as much as before. I think she is about done. Any suggestions? :roll: :? :?


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

How long has she been on the Wellness? I had to stop feeding it to my five month, now six month, old hedgie because it was giving him an upset tummy. Sorry I am not too much help but soon enough a veteran will answer.


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

We started her on the wellness a few days after we brought her home just a little at a time and now we are up to 50/50. I thought it caused diarrhea but she seems maybe almost constipated? It's hard to tell. I was planning of weaning her off of it because I had seen that on here. I may pick some of it out and just keep her on the spikes even though its not as good for her until I can get her poops normal. I don't want to add a new food with her tummy so upset. Or would that be best?


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry realized I didn't answer the question. We brought her home December 28th and started her on it the first week of January or so. So a little over a month now.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

You definitely shouldn't introduce new food while she has an upset tummy. Once the poos become normal then you can try a different food for your little one.


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, I took out most of the wellness last night and only left in the spikes. Will see what happens I guess. I am planning on giving her a bath tonight as well to help her with her dry skin. I read that sometimes helps as well.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I have read on here that freeze dried bugs can cause constipation. Hope your hedgie feels better.


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Quinn. I read that too. We have stopped feeding them to her and bought live (yuck). We had the meal worms in a can and they smell awful so we switched to freeze dried. Well now we are feeding live. The thing is the worms need to be kept in the refrigerator and it is too cold or something because they kind of shrivel up. Does anybody have a tip on how to keep them good for longer?


----------



## rexi10 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thought I would update you on what has happened. I read on here several places how Wellness has caused different issues with hedgies poop. I started only feeding Spikes and a few kibbles of Wellness and her poop is normal now. I have purchased Chicken Soup and will introduce that tonight or tomorrow night just a few kibbles at a time. I am hopeful that she likes it. I do believe it was her food that was causing the issue. Thanks for everyone who responded. Hope this helps someone else out too.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Great to hear! I'm glad your hedgie is doing better! If you don't want to deal with live bugs we put ours in the freezer and keep them there until ready to be fed.


----------

